# Quick Release Prong Collars



## dearraine (Apr 6, 2007)

I am looking for a good quality - fair priced quick release prong collar. Can anyone recommend a good source. 

The quick release would be on the chain that the leash gets attached to. 

We are using a prong collar with Ruby (age 9 months) but I do not always have the strength in my fingers to squeeze the metal "prongs" together when putting it on and taking it off. We don't want to pull the collar over her head because it might hurt her ears. The quick release would open the collar up a bit more and be easier for me to put on/ take off.

I am also looking for a very short leash so I can keep her right by my side. 

Any brands/ stores/ websites you can recommend?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

There are two types of "quick release" prong collars that I have found. 

This kind, which has a nylon strap connecting the two ends of prongs and a stainless-steel slide-lock buckle.










And this kind, which has a metal clip that connects the chain.










I don't know anyone who has the type with the nylon strap and have not used it myself. I know several people who has the second type and have had problems with it. In one case, the person has a large, hyper lab, and he's found that if he reaches for the collar and grabs it to issue a correction that way / hold the dog, it tends to come undone when he grabs it since this type of snap opens very easily with little pressure from your hand. I have a lash with this type of snap and I can attest to that. It's great for quick-releasing a leash, not so sure I would want it to hold my collar together.

The prices on the Elite K9 site seem to be average for the Herm Sprenger collars. I found the second type of collar via Froogle on a different site (www.workingk9services.com), and the price difference is only $1.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The ones with the french snap (bottom picture) will also have the snaps wear out over time. So you need to really watch them and keep check the collar regularly as the snaps will gum up and no longer close properly, or become too loose so they open too easily. Either situation can lead to the collar falling apart and coming off the dog.

I've not tried the nylon ones. The french snap ones are handy for putting on and off, but not as secure.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Those nylon ones do look pretty interesting...but it looks like they don't have the tightening ability of the other collars to give a real pinch. How do you think that would affect their effectiveness/use?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Those nylon ones do look pretty interesting...but it looks like they don't have the tightening ability of the other collars to give a real pinch. How do you think that would affect their effectiveness/use?


I have not tried one of those collars yet but I would think that they are just as effective as the ones with the chain portion.

While it's true that the chain allows you to tighten it a lot more, the question is whether you really need to? When a prong is fitted right, you should only have to tug and release, so that the prongs touch the dog, not spear into his neck. I would think you're getting the same with this even though it doesn't tighten. 

Just a thought from looking at these. Like I said, I have not tried one but I like the concept. I may get one down the line to replace the regular Herm Sprenger prong I have now where you disconnect the links.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

That's what I was thinking, as it may be applicable to some dogs/situations, but not as an identical tool to a regular prong. I also like the concept, as I don't think my two really need more than a reminder pop anyways.


----------



## dearraine (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank-you for the photos, information and comments! I will show this thread to my husband today as we move towards a decision. 

I swear I buy more collars for Ruby than I do shoes for my kids! 
Which remeinds me, the 10 year old needs new sneakers! Good thing there's a shoe store next to the pet store!


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

I have been using the HS, medium size, with the scissors clip for my 9 month old GSD. I had had no problems with it coming apart, but I also use a safety collar with it. You can thread it into the HS and clip it to the lead along with the ring from the HS. 

I also have gone through a pile of different collars, leads, and whatever, to try to find what works best.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

This is going to sound strange but I made my own quick release, well actually it was a joint effort, my idea and hubbys labor.










We use a small swivel snapper, make the chains of equal length, use a heavy duty zip tie to secure the snapper to the chain. I replace the zip tie once a year.

As Chris said the French Snap needs to be checked and on my collar the Zip Tie needs to be replaced, the plastic dries out and will break. My collars have held up fine, had one failure that is when I learned to replace the Zip Tie every year.

Val


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

I used both the quick release and the standard models. I had no problems with the HS quick release, I did have a problem with one of the look-alike models. I prefer these over the standard collar as my fosters are not exactly patient about putting the collar on. Also the links I open on the standard collar get loose with time and adjusting them is a nuisance. 
I use a safety collar with the prong.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

I use the herm-sprenger collar with quick-release (french snap). I did eventually have problems with them sticking and not closing properly, but a dab of oil fixed the problem. If it ever wears out, I'll try adding my own snap, as shown above, or a nylon buckle (I can sew).


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I don't think of this as much as a "quick release" but as a collar that is easier to get on the dog! If you use it with a lead, it has little chance of coming undone I think....I like them because you can get them on a dog without fighting to squeeze the links together....

Have used them for years and never had a problem personally.

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a Top Paws prong with a quick release snap on the martingale chain part. The Top Paw was the only brand I could find in the store that had the quick release AND the smooth, rounded prongs. I don't use it much, but I prefer a quick release. I guess I'm not good at pinching the links to get the collar on and off. Maybe I'm not going it right but it's hard for me and I don't want my fingers to slip and the prong to stab the dog!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

The ones with the quick release (nylon straps) are available from http://www.dogsportgear.com


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWThe ones with the quick release (nylon straps) are available from http://www.dogsportgear.com












Highly reccomended site!! Owner trains and trials dogs at national and international level. Much of their equipment is made by hand on site, at very good prices. Excellent customer service.


----------

